# Costco has 4 post car lifts



## havasu (Jun 28, 2016)

Seems like a pretty good price for a 4 post lift. It includes delivery and on site set up for $3999.00

http://www.costco.com/Challenger-Lifts-INC-4-Post-Lift.product.100302337.html


----------



## Chris (Jun 28, 2016)

I want a two post. Then I can take the tires off.


----------



## havasu (Jun 28, 2016)

Just cut it in half then.


----------



## zannej (Jun 29, 2016)

Chris said:


> I want a two post. Then I can take the tires off.



Like these?
https://www.eagleequip.com/automotive-shop-equipment/2-post-car-lifts.html

Something like that would be pretty cool.


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes, something like that.


----------

